# Polo (The Sport)...



## SilverPanda (Apr 9, 2012)

60 Minutes just did a piece about Polo horses. I didn't get to watch it all, but what I did see was very interesting; they seemed to be showing it in a good light.

Link to "overtime" that shows some of the show. You should be able to view the whole program on the 16th (8 days after original air date) via 60 Minutes Video - Hard Landing, Sugar, Art Market - CBS.com


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

SilverPanda said:


> 60 Minutes just did a piece about Polo horses. I didn't get to watch it all, but what I did see was very interesting; they seemed to be showing it in a good light.
> 
> Link to "overtime" that shows some of the show. You should be able to view the whole program on the 16th (8 days after original air date) via 60 Minutes Video - Hard Landing, Sugar, Art Market - CBS.com


Thank you! I find polo very interesting...


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Almond Joy said:


> My friend hates it because she once rescued a polo horse that was beaten since it was not fast enough, and was one time accidentally smashed in the face with the mallet.


People (like your friend) who make blanket statements and generalized decisions based on either anectdotes or ONE data point show their lack of intelligence and critical thinking ability.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I love it. The funnest thing I've ever done horseback. Been grooming for a player for three years and playing one.

The rules of the game are completely focused on protecting the ponies. 

The two best things about the sport are being around such well-trained horses and very committed horsemen. I'm at the fields 5 to 6 days a week during our season. 

If you "friend" the U.S. Polo Association on Facebook you will have links to great information. Other favorite sites are polo pony dot com and www dot polo dot tv. Better than internet sites, I hope you get to try it sometime. Many clubs offer heavily subsidized lessons during their seasons.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

We just did a piece on Polo on 60 Minutes. I was both surprised and happy to see they don't start the horses until well into their 6th year. None of the growth related damage that other disciplines create. Looks like a dangerous sport more for the humans than the horse.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine (Jan 15, 2012)

My best friend plays on the Harvard Polo Team. She absolutely loves it! I got to visit her and watch one of their games vs. the UCONN team... the UCONN players were amazing! I thought it was exhilarating to watch- but I don't think I'd be brave enough to try it myself. 

My friend told me that they get their horses from Argentina, where they do get some harsh training (including beating). One of their polo ponies is afraid of being hand-fed treats because of the abuse. But at Harvard they're treated really well. I'm sure polo ponies get injured occasionally during games... but then again, so do the riders!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

subbing. i'd like to one day try polo.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, I don't even have a horse yet, but if I end up going to UCONN for college (Still have a long way to go..) or any other college with polo I might try it.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I recently bought my first horse and she is an Argentinian Polo Pony. She was retired a couple of years ago. She doesn't seem to be damaged in any way other than some stifle stiffness.

She has excellent ground manners and is not fazed by much at all. She is super friendly and very tolerant.

The only thing I have ever seen her bothered by was a Parelli "carrot stick". I believe she thought it was a whip which makes me think she may have been whipped...maybe when she was being trained in Argentina. From what I have heard, players in the US treat their "ponies" very well.

And she loads like a dream!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

So, what I've been wondering, is why don't they just use horses from America? I believe UCONN uses/breeds their own, since they're all morgans.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i played intercollegiate polo for a couple years. Started with the schools horse and then convinced my jumper trainer to allow me to lease one of her TB's for it. It was amazing.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

BrinkofSunshine said:


> My friend told me that they get their horses from Argentina, where they do get some harsh training (including beating).


So that begs a few questions......

Do all trainers in Argentina beat their ponies, or was it just this one barn?
If it was just this one barn, is that how all trainers there treat their ponies, or was it just one guy going rogue?
Does harsh training happen only in Argentina, or is that something that can happen anywhere including here in the US?
Did your friend witness this brutality, or is she just repeating what she was told without corroboration?
I'm just curious.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Argentine polo ponies are either Criollos or mixes of Criollos and TBs. They are buff little horses with great endurance and temperment. The power of their hindquarters is a big draw for quick starts and turns. Lots of photos on the internet. TBs, domestic and imported, are still the most commonly played here in the U.S. 

I've worked with Argentine trainers and players and have not witnessed abuse. Ever. I did work with one Criollo pony that didn't tie well. At the same time I had a TB in another string didn't tie well either. Some horses don't, though both would stand all day next to the other horses at the trailers. I will not assume that having a bad habit means poor or abusive training.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine (Jan 15, 2012)

mildot said:


> So that begs a few questions......
> 
> Do all trainers in Argentina beat their ponies, or was it just this one barn?
> If it was just this one barn, is that how all trainers there treat their ponies, or was it just one guy going rogue?
> ...


I just asked her about it. She told me she didn't know for sure, but she said there's just this general knowledge that people in Argentina don't treat their horses well, which was supported by the manners of some of their polo ponies. She didn't really elaborate, but I assume her coaches or other students may have talked about it with her. I don't think they'd really have a way of knowing exactly what kind of training they've had, as most of their ponies were donations from wealthy benefactors.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

BrinkofSunshine said:


> She told me she didn't know for sure, but she said there's just this general knowledge that people in Argentina don't treat their horses well, which was supported by the manners of some of their polo ponies.............most of their ponies were donations from wealthy benefactors.


Is this the kind of third party hearsay that anyone should be repeating, then?


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Dont believe all the hype.Polo rocks and those who play it are dedicated to the safety and health of the ponies.As in any sport,you will have those who are underhanded and dont take care of their animals.Ive been around Polo a long time and I have nothing bad to say about it at all.And once you play...youre hooked.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Polo is a tough game and the ponies need to be fast, turn on a dime and be bold enough to take all the knocking and whacks they get both from other horses and the mallet and ball!

The best ponies come from Argentina where, I can assure you, they are started well before they are six years old. Many others are small TBs that have failed on the track. 

Polo ponies are pretty much bomb proof - they have to be! 

They have to stand tied for ages waiting for their chukka which is only 7.5 minutes and the game (at top level) is so hard and fast they only play one chukka per game.

I have a retired international polo pony here and she is a dream to have around - never any problem.


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh my god.... so many misconceptions here... get ready to be educated....


----------



## chukka (Jun 14, 2012)

Almond Joy said:


> So, what I've been wondering, is why don't they just use horses from America? I believe UCONN uses/breeds their own, since they're all morgans.


I've played at UCONN many times within the past six years, and many UCONN horses are actually donated by polo players (my grandfather actually donated the very first UCONN polo pony, a horse called Spinner, many many years ago). Sometimes, they are from high-level professionals who only need the horse during a few years of their peek performance, and then donate the horse to UCONN where they know it will be well taken care of. Maybe a handful of horses bred at UCONN (though I don't believe they have an actual breeding program), but the majority are from the USA and all over the country. They do not ONLY use morgans, but actually the majority of the polo ponies are thoroughbreds, or at least partially thoroughbreds. Unless the riders are professionals, or they are very wealthy, most riders will try many different breeds for polo ponies. They have used paints at UCONN, and they even have a saddlebred that they use for polo (one of my favorite ponies there!!). They get new horses periodically almost every year, and even have a horse auction once a year so they're always getting new additions to their string. 
Overall, I have only positive things to say about UCONN polo. They have one of the nicest facilities in the northeast, a very very well taken care of and talented string of ponies, and the people in the UCONN horse program are extremely helpful, talented, kind, and they take such great care of their ponies.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

I frequent the polo matches on Long Island. I know some of the players and can say firsthand that their first concern is for the horse. I have never seen anything but the best of care. The polo players I know don't just use ponies from Argentina: they use ponies from all over the place. One of my favorites is a dun appaloosa. 
Polo ponies are expensive. Yes the sport is rough but few people would have the money to be continually replacing horses that are neglected. Injuries will happen with ANY sport especially one that involves the kind of contact polo does. Ive described it before as hockey on horseback and one of the players agreed with me.


----------



## PoloisGreat (Sep 5, 2012)

*GCC Polo Club Directory*

Youssry Henien recently published the the GCC Polo Club Directory. The purpose of this site is to increase awareness of the sport of polo, and to increase participation in the sport. Youssry Henien, the editor and publisher of the GCC Polo Club Directory, is an avid horse enthusiast, and has spent many years following equestrian sports around the globe. Youssry was involved in horse racing for many years, and through the many connections he made over the years, he was introduced to the sport of Polo. It would be a great site for you to get more information about clubs in your area. I use it. I hope it helps you!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

*USPA dot org* is the official site of the United States Polo Association. They have listings of clubs, clubs that host polo schools and clinics, seasons, the rules, what the different positions are, the tack and player gear, etc.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I just saw this thread started by me again!!!

So I just started jumping tiny crossrails, and I plan to continue my jumping and begin showing in IEA and Eq next summer/fall! However, I still want to try polo!!!

Is it possible to get a place on the team in college if you don't know polo but know how to ride well? Do people normally have previous experience? And if so, where do you take lessons? Thanks!!!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes you can start to play intercollegiate polo without any experience. College is where many people, including professional players, got their start.

Many clubs offer polo lessons. Again the USPA dot org site can help. They have listings of clubs and lessons. If you don't find anything on the site, still go ahead and use the contact information. I bet you will get a response.

Drop back and let us know how it goes. Right now is off season for us, but I have a daughter heading south in the next couple days to jump into a season there.


----------

